# What type of rhom would this be ?



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey all,

I just got this fish today (labeled as a 'manueli' , lol) and to the best of my limited 'p knowledge' he's a rhom. He's just over six inches and super shy so this is the best pic I have so far... what do you think ?










Joe.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a rhom
can u get a better pic


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Xingu rhom?? not sure tho


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i say its a Xingu rhom very nice one too great buy. i love his eyes


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

I see your fish is Xingu rhom.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

noce rhom


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE A XINGU


----------

